# Warning Walnut Litter Killed My Budgies



## Joepa123 (Jun 24, 2018)

This forum has been so incredibly helpful and I regret this as being my first and possibly only post. Three weeks ago my sister found an abandoned budgie. Rather than turning over to the animal shelter- she had put info on neighborhood lost serv as well as communicated that bird was lost to the rescue website we adopted it. It was a beautiful blue bird with lots of personality. Three weeks later almost exactly to the day we got it- it suddenly died. We had figured since it was a rescue it may have been sick. We made the mistake of never taking the bird to the vet. Since the kids loved the first Budgie so much I cleaned the cage thoroughly and then we went to PetSmart and bought a baby Budgie. 5 days later it died. Two days after purchase, we took the budgie to the vet and it was given a clean bill of health. Three days later we took the budgie back to the vet to perform a necropsy. The vet found walnut litter particles all over its stomach and thinks this is the reason it died. PetSmart recommended the walnut bird litter to help control odors and sold it to us. The package shows a picture of a budgie in it. We are beside ourselves and I’m not sure if we will ever feel comfortable adopting another budgie. I did want to post this though as I hope my warning can prevent this tragedy for happening to someone else. Budgies are so sweet but we are too scared at the moment to try again.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing this, I am very sorry for your losses


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh I’m so sorry to hear of you loss. That’s terrible that the big box store employees give erroneous advice to customers who are trying their hardest to do the best for their animals. They generally don’t have much (if any) knowledge about birds, and unfortunately, there are some products made for birds that can pose risk as well. 

My advice would be to (when you’re ready) read through the information we provide here. We have a huge resource of reliable information in our Stickies posts and in our Articles section. We’re here to help you be successful with budgies, and we won’t steer you wrong. Talk Budgies purpose is to help educate owners on all aspects of keeping budgies, with the most up to date and accurate information. I can see that you and your family really wanted a budgie. Remember us when you’re ready, and we’ll guide you through the process of keeping budgies healthy and happy. Take care!


----------



## Joepa123 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you so much for the kind response. My daughter really wants another one and I will show her your post. PetSmart has been very kind to me about the whole thing and I’ve written to their corporate offices and they’ve opened a complaint which will hopefully get back to the manufacturer. I’m hoping at the very least I can prevent this from happening to someone else’s bird. I tried posting a review for the litter online but they won’t post until their investigation is done. The necropsy report said the bird’s stomach was full of the litter. We did have a grate separating the litter from the bird too but it must have gone through the grate to get the litter.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you for warning other members of this product, I’m sorry that you had to go through this sad experience twice in such a short time.


----------



## Joepa123 (Jun 24, 2018)

Can this post be moved to article about new budgies? I can send my necropsy info if necessary to prove what I’ve written is true.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Joepa123, I will talk to the Site Administrator, to see what we can do about using your information for the website. Thanks!


----------

